# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Gardening >  Portabella's --are coming in

## hunter63

Mrs. H got me a portabella mushroom farm...(box) for Christmas.
Was supposed to be started on December 25....but we were out of state.

Saw it again while watching Super Bowl....and had an "Oh ship" moment.

So I opened it up and started it off.......boils down to opening the box, unwrapping the bag in the box, and putting on the "cap".

This was my first harvest........ 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Seems I'm off to a good start.
Have done these bag in a box before and gotten a LOT on mushrooms.

----------


## randyt

wow, that's neat, now to come up with one that does morrels

----------


## hunter63

Not sure if they have them......
They do have shiitake boxes, though.

The place is about 20 miles away....need to go visit some day.
Used to buy the spent bags for like $1 buck a bag....some time back for the garden.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice.

Shrooms all around.

----------


## canid

> wow, that's neat, now to come up with one that does morrels


There are a few morel species (such as M. rufobrunnea) that can be grown as a saprophyte. There has been an uphill battle for a few decades to create cost effective commercial cultivation programs for them including patent battles. When one isn't financially obligated to succeed the effort can be as simple as burrying the trimmed stem bases in fixed landscaping beds or in potted plants. The results aren't especially reliable and yields aren't always impressive but it has worked. The species I mentioned above is a common feature in relatively new landscaping features in shopping centers and office parks in many places.

Nice little haul Hunter. Congrats.

----------


## Rick

I don't think I've ever seen Shrooms in a Box before. That's pretty neat.

----------


## Solar Geek

Hunter what is the name/address or website of this place? We are not that far from you.

----------


## hunter63

Mrs. H got it at Steins.....but the place is in Shades Corners....
http://rivervalleykitchens.com/

This was just the first "flush", I have had them in the past produce many flushes and pounds.

----------


## TXyakr

Very cool! Yours look much better and fresher than most at the local grocery store.

----------


## Solar Geek

> Mrs. H got it at Steins.....but the place is in Shades Corners....
> http://rivervalleykitchens.com/
> 
> This was just the first "flush", I have had them in the past produce many flushes and pounds.


Which Stein's if I may ask? I could stop at one in MIL next week.

----------


## hunter63

Maybe call them?....
She got it at the one on Green Bay Road highway 31, in Kenosha

----------


## Rick

What's the name on the box? Who makes it?

----------


## hunter63

> Mrs. H got it at Steins.....but the place is in Shades Corners....
> 
> http://rivervalleykitchens.com/


Rick 
River Valley Kitchens or River Valley Ranch

I can get a pic of the box.........

----------


## Rick

Oh, sorry. I thought that was a local store you purchased them at. I didn't realize they were the manufacturer. Cool. Thanks.

----------


## Solar Geek

They are more expensive coming directly from the River Valley website than from Stein's BUT Stein's online site says they are "out" so I will try individual stores. Thanks!! 

Tried to give you some reputation points but it said I had to spread them around first.

----------


## Rick

I got him for you.

----------


## hunter63

Thanks guys......and I have to say that the old down and dirty, "slice them and fry in butter", (or what ever is today current substitute for butter).....Took care of the smaller ones.

Looks like the two bigger one are going on steaks........

----------


## dwarvenranger

Keeping them in a box is a good idea. I kept my oysters in a black trash bag in my closet until it was time to expose the mycelium to light. The box seems more organized.

----------


## hunter63

That's the way the Mushroom farm (local)sells them.....DW got this one at Stiens Garden center.
Nothing hard or magic......Everything is pre-packed.......just open, spread out plastic..... put down the "cap" (packed separate...and wait to harvest.

----------


## hayshaker

could anybody beso kind as to give me thier special morel spot
why because i'm mikey yeah that's the ticket

----------


## hunter63

It's under the dead elm trees in the tree line behind the tractor/boat shed.

----------


## crashdive123

I was just going to say that.

----------


## hunter63

You can't go just go looking for them......Doesn't work well unless it a every year spot....

When you are where you have seen them before.....sit down on a log or stump and kinda let the time pass a bit and they will come out and show them selves.

Spring time late April, early May.

----------

